# Bathroom and Bedroom LIGHTING on the same circuit



## Lwood (Feb 8, 2011)

I am familiar with NEC 210.11 regarding bathroom outlets.

I have a job where the bathroom outlet has a dedicated circuit. But we would like to put the bathroom lighting and bedroom lighting (no outlets) on the same circuit.

I cannot find a prohibition against this (perhaps because there isn't one).


----------



## cork-guy (May 1, 2010)

Lwood said:


> I am familiar with NEC 210.11 regarding bathroom outlets.
> 
> I have a job where the bathroom outlet has a dedicated circuit. But we would like to put the bathroom lighting and bedroom lighting (no outlets) on the same circuit.
> 
> I cannot find a prohibition against this (perhaps because there isn't one).


Well, this might not be required in the NEC, but local and state building codes might see things differently. I'd contact the NFPA (Natioanl Fire Protection Agency) and give them the state, county, town you're doing this in and see what they can dig up.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

You can't find it because it doesn't exist.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Around here it is up to personal preference. I prefer to keep the bath lighting separate, bedrooms together, kitchen separate and living/dining area's together.


----------



## Lwood (Feb 8, 2011)

480sparky said:


> You can't find it because it doesn't exist.


I will go ahead and combine the two lighting circuits (no outlets).

This house has nearly all LED lighting, so the lighting loads are low (0.6 Amps) for 6 Cans in a bedroom.

The lighting load for the bathroom will be higher, heat lamp, fan, etc.


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

By adding the heat lamp, you may have changed the requirements.
Most require a seperate circuit, so read the instructions before you make a mistake.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I read 210.11 c (3) and exception in the 08 nec as saying the required 20 amp circuit may feed a number of seperate bathrooms but only the receptacle outlets in those bathrooms, no other equipment/outlets/ or receptacles.
Or ,, the 20 amp circuit may supply one bathroom and the equipment/outlets that are contained within that bathroom. 

That's the way it is interpreted and enforced around here.


----------



## Lwood (Feb 8, 2011)

jbfan said:


> By adding the heat lamp, you may have changed the requirements.
> Most require a seperate circuit, so read the instructions before you make a mistake.


The Heat Lamp is 2.1 Amps, all other loads about 4 Amps. 20 Amp circuit.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I am against ANY multi room lighting on same circuit for the fact of being in a continuous loss of vision in the case of circuit tripping.

It can be VERY disconcerting to go black in one room, walk in to another and feel for the switch and have NOTHING happen that assists in lighting ones way.


----------



## pulpfiction32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Honestly when was the last time the lights tripped in

your house. Because it has never happened at mine.

maybe you should install some emergency lighting in your house

why not throw in some exit signs as well. Im not being a smart ass

that just seemed like a wierd reason not to wire rooms together


----------



## Lwood (Feb 8, 2011)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I am against ANY multi room lighting on same circuit for the fact of being in a continuous loss of vision in the case of circuit tripping.
> 
> It can be VERY disconcerting to go black in one room, walk in to another and feel for the switch and have NOTHING happen that assists in lighting ones way.


I do understand your point. I am frequently dealing with LED lighting. In these large homes you can turn on ALL the lights with 10 or 15 Amps. (We provide many circuits dedicated to the lighting.)

We are using some 1000 lumen LED fixtures that use 0.1 Amps. So four of these in a bedroom as only 0.4 Amps.

I am also encountering more devices in homes that ask for a dedicated circuit. This is a little frustrating when the device wanting a dedicated circuit draws less than one amp. These dedicated circuit requirements use up space in the panelboard quickly.


----------

